# mi è venuto un forte mal di denti



## yurri

Ciao,

Mi puoi aiutare per favore ? 

" mi è venuto un forte mal di denti." Qui, in questa frase "mi" è uno dei pronomi riflessivi ? O il verbo "venire" si usa come un verbo riflessivo ?

Cioè per dire questa frase per un altro si dice così ?:

Si è venuto un forte mal di denti. 

Se no che cosa è questo "mi" qui ?

Grazie in anticipo..


----------



## Blackman

Mi sta per "a me". Gli ( a lui ) e' venuto un forte....


----------



## yurri

Grazie mille Blackman..


----------



## ALEX1981X

Curiosa domanda 

Nella frase: _*Gli* è venuto un forte mal di denti _

Secondo voi potrebbe il verbo (venire) , essere visto  nel contesto come "Verbo intransitivo pronominale " ??


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me no, è un normale verbo intransitivo con complemento di termine.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Quindi non lo vedete come "riflessivo" nel contesto ??


----------



## D'io Fel

ALEX1981X said:


> Curiosa domanda
> 
> Nella frase: _*Gli* è venuto un forte mal di denti _
> 
> Secondo voi potrebbe il verbo (venire) , essere visto  nel contesto come "Verbo intransitivo pronominale " ??



In effetti, quest'osservazione fa riflettere!
la maggior parte dei verbi intransitivi ha "difficolta" a rendere  il complemento di termine.

Correre, camminare, andare, venire etc.... non rendono possibile la domanda " A chi?"  che identifica il complemento di termine! 



Il dizionario Garzanti, sostiene che in questo uso il verbo (venire) significhi:
Manifestarsi, sopraggiungere 

mi e venuta un'idea, mi e' venuto un mal di denti  etc...


----------



## ALEX1981X

D'io Fel said:


> In effetti, quest'osservazione fa riflettere!
> la maggior parte dei verbi intransitivi ha "difficolta" a rendere  il complemento di termine.
> 
> Correre, camminare, andare, venire etc.... non rendono possibile la domanda " A chi?"  che identifica il complemento di termine!
> 
> 
> 
> Il dizionario Garzanti, sostiene che in questo uso il verbo (venire) significhi:
> Manifestarsi, sopraggiungere
> 
> mi e venuta un'idea, mi e' venuto un mal di denti  etc...



Hai azzeccato la mia perplessità ...io non penso affatto sia un intransitivo pronominale

Tu come lo vedresti ?..posto che a me non sembra un riflessivo in quanto (venire) è un verbo intransitivo ??


----------



## D'io Fel

ALEX1981X said:


> Hai azzeccato la mia perplessità ...io non penso affatto sia un intransitivo pronominale
> 
> Tu come lo vedresti ?..posto che a me non sembra un riflessivo in quanto (venire) è un verbo intransitivo ??




Il Garzanti lo definisce, in questo caso, come

 " Manifestarsi" verbo riflessivo o intransitivo pronominale  che permette  la domanda "a chi?"

o come 

"Sopraggiungere" verbo intransitivo che permette  la domanda "a chi?"

nella fattispecie 
1- si e manifestato un mal di denti (a chi?) a me 
2- E' sopraggiunto un mal di denti (a chi?) a me 

"Mi" potrebbe, in effetti, considerarsi un complemento di termine!
 Per cio' che concerne  "venire" non saprei!  Sostituisce un verbo   verbo riflessivo o intransitivo pronominale " Manifestarsi", forse potrebbe, in questo caso, considerarsi come   verbo riflessivo o intransitivo pronominale 
Sostituisce anche "Sopraggiungere" che e' un semplice verbo intransitivo!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Il verbo *intransitivo pronominale* penso non possa avere ne complemento oggetto ne complemento di termine però 

Allora è sempre un riflessivo mi chiedo ??

Magari un verbo riflessivo _*apparente*_ ??

Il che spiegherebbe il complemento di termine


Riprendendo l'esempio:

Il mal di testa è venuto _*a me*_


----------



## D'io Fel

ALEX1981X said:


> Il verbo *intransitivo pronominale* penso non possa avere ne complemento oggetto ne complemento di termine però
> 
> Allora è sempre un riflessivo mi chiedo ??
> 
> Magari un verbo riflessivo _*apparente*_ ??
> 
> Il che spiegherebbe il complemento di termine
> 
> 
> Riprendendo l'esempio:
> 
> Il mal di testa è venuto _*a me*_[/QUOTE
> 
> forse hai ragione tu, anche se il Garzanti definisce il verbo venire sempre come intransitivo semplice.
> L'unico caso in cui lo considera un V. INTR. PRON. e' nel caso di
> Venirsi [sempre usato con ne] =
> 1- andare o allontanarsi da un luogo es=  te ne vieni?
> 2- dire qualcosa inaspettatamente es. = venirsene fuori con una battuta


----------



## ALEX1981X

Mah vediamo anche cosa dicono gli altri ...
..magari mi sto perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua senza motivo!

Il dubbio era anche: ma i verbi riflessivi devono essere solo _*transitivi*_ ricordo bene ??

Vediamo un pò se è un "falso riflessivo" oppure un normale intransitivo seguito da complemento di termine come diceva anche Infinite


----------



## verbalista

Questo "mi" e' un pronome indiretto, che si puo' anche interpretare come "a me", il verbo pero' non e' riflessivo. 
Non si puo' dire per esempio "ci siamo venuti", ma soltanto ci (=a noi) "e' venuto".


----------



## Necsus

Sono d'accordo con IS, infatti _venire_ non ha nulla a che vedere con i _verbi pronominali/riflessivi_ (dovrebbe essere _venirsi,_ come nella citazione di D'io Fel), semplicemente in questi casi assume un significato che richiede il complemento di termine. Dal Treccani:
«Col sign. di presentarsi, manifestarsi, formarsi, ecc., è frequente l’uso col dativo: _gli venne in sogno l’immagine del fratello morto_; _gli erano venute le lacrime agli occhi_; di pensieri e sentimenti: _ma che ti viene in mente?_; _mi è venuta una bella idea_; _mi è venuto un dubbio_, _un sospetto_; _gli venne il desiderio_, _gli venne la voglia di fare_ ...; *di malattie e disturbi varî*: _gli è venuta la tosse_, _la febbre_, _l’influenza_, _la scarlattina_; _ti venga un accidente!_, _gli venga un canchero_, _il malanno_, ecc. (spesso ellitticamente: _ti venga!_, _gli venga!_, _vi venisse!_)».


----------



## ALEX1981X

Quindi un verbo intransitivo 

e il "*mal di denti*" ?? come lo cataloghiamo ??


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... direi che può essere il sintomo di una malattia, ma a volte è solo un malessere passeggero.

A perte gli scherzi, se fosse come dici tu, il verbo dovrebbe essere "venirsi". Il che non è.


----------



## Necsus

Be', _mal di denti_ è il soggetto grammaticale.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Quindi è il soggetto dell'azione scusami ??..._*mi è venuto*_ quindi è da leggersi in maniera passiva ??

Confusion


----------



## Necsus

Il soggetto _grammaticale_, cioè il soggetto del predicato verbale: il mal di testa è venuto a me.


----------



## yurri

ALEX1981X said:


> Quindi non lo vedete come "riflessivo" nel contesto ??


 
anch'io ho voluto di vedere come "riflessivo" nel contesto perche' cosi e piu' facile di capire  
ma grazie a tutti, avete scritto tante cose !!!


----------



## gabriquela

é vero, molto piu facile di capire


----------

